# show off your spooky food



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohh those are super cute!!  I was going to make something like that I saw on a Paula Dean Halloween episode--only they are filled with sandwhich meat. I love that you just have the bread. Perfect for dips and what not!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

The snakes did come out very cute! My creepiest foods are my ham head and my corpse with maggots (cream cheese with cocktail sauce and salad shrimp). For some reason, nobody ever eats the ham!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

The ham head looks cool. I'm a pescetarian so I wouldt eat from it, but I looks fab. Did people say why they didn't touch it. Was gloet too creepy lol. I would have eaten it. If it was salmon lol.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

LOVE the corpse with maggots!!!  And that ham head looks super creepy. How'd you get the eyes to look soooo realistic?? Is that a mask underneath?


----------



## October31MD (Jun 19, 2011)

We had so much fun at our Poe themed party last weekend. Here are a couple of things I made for the party. The skull is a plastic skull that I covered with Prosciutto. the pumpkin is guacamole.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oooh the guacamole .. hahahaha that is so cool! did people eat it?


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i am doing a roast beast (beef) meathead...they damn well BETTER eat it. We're doing the guac puker, too.

the snakes are way cute, eva.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That salad shrimp and sauce definitely looks gross lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I know they are so cute.. totally not what i was aiming at lmao... im makin up for it with some graveyard olive tapanade I think. Or egg eyballs.. i will post pics when i make them.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

October31MD said:


> View attachment 96721
> View attachment 96722
> 
> 
> We had so much fun at our Poe themed party last weekend. Here are a couple of things I made for the party. The skull is a plastic skull that I covered with Prosciutto. the pumpkin is guacamole.


Those look GREAT! What is on the tray with the head? Love the snake bite bread too! I don't think it's too cute...looks very cool!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments!



Hollows Eva said:


> The ham head looks cool. I'm a pescetarian so I wouldt eat from it, but I looks fab. Did people say why they didn't touch it. Was gloet too creepy lol. I would have eaten it. If it was salmon lol.


Everyone says that it is too creepy. My GM says that it gave him nightmares. Heeheeehe!



jakiedoodle said:


> LOVE the corpse with maggots!!!  And that ham head looks super creepy. How'd you get the eyes to look soooo realistic?? Is that a mask underneath?


For the hamhead, we use an animated candy dish. It is great, it is sound and motion activated. So everytime someone would go near it, it sets it off. Giggle, giggle! I will try to post a video of it.



kallie said:


> That salad shrimp and sauce definitely looks gross lol


That is soooo super simple! It is really good too!


----------



## allezvous (Aug 19, 2011)

Love your photos!
Here are a few things I've used over the years...







Allezvous


----------



## allezvous (Aug 19, 2011)

...and here are things laid out on the table in 2009--eye ball cookies, jellied brain (panna cotta with cranberry sauce), a dip formed in a mask, etc.)






as well as some favorites from our party last Saturday. Lots of fun!


----------



## October31MD (Jun 19, 2011)

Every last bite! LOL


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh a snakey lol.. oh and that meat head looks MEAN lol..
oh that kitty litter cake.. I really dont think i could eat it if someone brought it.. I have rats and they use a littertray with kittylitter as well and ..brrr. no. just brings wrong associations lol.


----------



## allezvous (Aug 19, 2011)

I know...pretty disgusting! I have a friend who brings the litter box cake as a tradition. It's actually really good IF you can get past the visual...lol! By the way, your rat (I'm assuming that's one of your pets in the photo) is so cute!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hehe yes hes my pet -or he was. Ive had and have a few, but this one was very special, but sadly passed away, as they do after a couplle of years. 

Im sure the cake is good i just cant get over that thought lol. I love cooking and i love makin gthe food look appealing, so i have a hard time with the stuff that looks to gross.


----------



## nikkidhs (Oct 18, 2011)

heres some of ours from tonight!


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Where did you get your tiered serving platter? It's really pretty!


----------



## October31MD (Jun 19, 2011)

Those were Chicken & Spiced Mango Hor de ouevres! Delicious!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Sadly, I did not get a shot of the table when it was fully decked out, but this is 20 minutes pre-party. The meat hands were covered in tin foil, and the veggie tray was still covered, etc., but gives you an idea...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nikkidhs, what is in your pinwheels? I see everyone talks about adding meat and lettuce to the cream cheese. I have never made these, but have had them before with only some kind of cream cheese mixture in them. Would it work with the flavored cream cheese only? We always have so many other meat things that I would love something lighter. Also, where did you find that wonderful stacked tray? 

What are the other intriguing looking dishes?


----------



## nikkidhs (Oct 18, 2011)

printersdevil~ we had several vegitarians, so the pinwheels where just cream cheese with ranch powder mixed in, soo yummy. The stacked tray i actually got from someone, who used it to display her scentsy items. The intestines where pastry dough filled with mashed potatoes, worms-jello...we also did worm sandwhiches (which were hot dogs cut up.)


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Great items everyone... very inspirational


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Hallows Eve, I love the snake bread. I am always on the lookout for Halloween food that it a little creepy but not too gross. Could you share the recipe? 

I have been trying for over 10 minutes to post some pictures of my mice truffles and meringue bones but can't get them attached. Pics are on my profile. I will attempt to post again after more coffee.


----------



## XeniaHaunter (Nov 3, 2009)

Based fresh Saturday morning.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are a few photos of last night before the everything got inhaled! Everything was labeled, so there was "swamp dip", "pureed brains", "deviled eyeballs" "ghastly goulash", "goblin droppings" etc. Of course there were some twinkies for the hungry zombie slayers! The blood drip dispenser was filled with clamato juice and I put out the extras to make bloody ceasars. As usual, after I took the picture I remembered a couple of more things to put out!
<


----------



## Therin of Andor (Oct 21, 2011)

Twisties' Bag of Ghosts by Therin of Andor, on Flickr

Just in time for Halloween 2011, these crunchy and "spookily flavoured" snacks are spiced with paprika. Yum! It's unusual for Australian food companies to bother with Halloween-themed foods.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Therin -- We got those Twisties too lol! Had to stalk around various shops to find enough packs as they sold through the limited stock very fast so hopefully based on sales they will get more Halloween based foods next year apart from the usual surplus of silly gummy eyeballs and teeth. 
They went down a treat at our party... emptied 6 bags into a bowl and none were left after 2 hours


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Such wonderful spreads ya'll put out! Here's everything from my party









Scream cheese brownies









Toxic chip cookies









Bone cookies




































Deviled eyes









Spicy skeleton ribs


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bat wing bites









Frankenstein finger poppers









Meat head









Boo balls









Bacon wrapped beetles









Virgin punch & soda









Brain hemorage & puking pumpkin









Troll snot dip

















Candy apple shots & Toxic rum punch


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooo Miss Mandy! Everything looks, _spooky, scarey and scrumptious_!!


----------



## Therin of Andor (Oct 21, 2011)

rosella_au said:


> Therin -- We got those Twisties too lol! Had to stalk around various shops to find enough packs


I noticed them in the little shop on my local railway station. I try to avoid the snack aisle in the supermarket.


----------



## kellykat (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow! very impressive food and decorating. Everything looks so good. I am having my party this coming Saturday. Where did you find the tombstones you had by all the dishes? They are really cool. I think I am going to make our punch too. Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Maxiboots: My snake was just a simple bread dough, and u can use any that u like, and then i formed it as a snake. I used some seeds to make the stripes on the back, and a slive of olive for an eye. I used a slice of sundried tomatoe for a tungue, but it burned lol, so i would add it after instead.

everyones food in this topic looks amazing, I will post pics of ours as soon as I find my cam cable lol.


----------



## dark_onyx1982 (Sep 6, 2011)

nikkidhs said:


> printersdevil~ we had several vegitarians, so the pinwheels where just cream cheese with ranch powder mixed in, soo yummy. The stacked tray i actually got from someone, who used it to display her scentsy items. The intestines where pastry dough filled with mashed potatoes, worms-jello...we also did worm sandwhiches (which were hot dogs cut up.)


Would you mind sharing the recipe for your intestines? They look really gross yummy.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

this one is simply shrimp with cocktail sauce


----------

